# Bernzomatic Oxygen Cylinders



## Justin (23/11/04)

Hi, has anyone seen the bernzomatic oxygen cylinders in Australia, like the yanks use for oxygenating their wort? I've got a 0.5uM aeration stone and wouldn't mind setting up an oxygen system using one of these tanks instead of an aquarium pump but I can only find the blue propane and yellow mapp gas ones. Has anyone seen the red oxygen ones?

Thanks, Justin


----------



## ausdb (23/11/04)

Some Bunnings stores have them here in Perth they are about $29 each. They also have a left hand thread so unless you have the correct regulator for them you can't just dodgy up some other connection! I haven't actually seen any bernzomatic oxygen equipment for sale anywhere either so you would have to get the regulator kit from the US. I thought it was a good excuse to convince my missus that I need an oxy set at home!!! (so I could use the oxygen for brewing)

Cheers


----------



## Justin (23/11/04)

Thanks. I was wondering if there was some restriction governing the O2 bottles here in Oz. You must be able to get the reg if you can get the bottle, if not then ordered from the states might be an option if I can source the bottles locally.

Cheers, JD


----------



## ausdb (24/11/04)

I have just done a bit of gooling on the subject and I think the thread on the bottle is CGA 540 left hand

Here is an old google post about using them for wort oxygenation
http://groups.google.com.au/groups?hl=en&l...news.uswest.net

And for the lucky ones with lathes (sosman) here is some good info on the CGA threads
http://www.concoa.com/index.php?pagetype=showRef&id=11&ref=1

HTH

Ausdb


----------



## Jye (20/12/05)

Justin, did you end up finding a local supplier of the bernzomatic oxygen cylinders?

Cheers
Jye


----------



## Justin (20/12/05)

Nah mate, not found one in Tassie anyway. I can find them for sale on the net through google (search "bernzomatic oxygen" in google and tick the australian sites).

So far the SS air stone is still in it's packet, brand new and unused. I actually think I might sell it as I've just been oxygenating in my kettle when I recirculate the chilled wort. I just pull the return line up above the surface and let is splash for 5-10 mins or so before I let everything settle and drain to the fermenter with splashing.

Now, having said that, I have just scored three largish aquarium air pumps for nothing from work (on their way to the bin). I don't know if they will have the grunt to push air through the 0.5uM stone or not but I might try it.

As for the oxygen bernzomatic idea I think for me it's not going to go ahead. At $30+ postage (if they post?) I don't think it's worth it.

Cheers, Justin


----------



## Jye (20/12/05)

Thanks Justin, I will probable check out my local bunnings but wont look further than that.

Cheers :beer:


----------



## sosman (20/12/05)

ausdb said:


> I have just done a bit of gooling on the subject and I think the thread on the bottle is CGA 540 left hand
> 
> Here is an old google post about using them for wort oxygenation
> http://groups.google.com.au/groups?hl=en&l...news.uswest.net
> ...


Thanks for the tip but I am fine with plain old air for now. The next step up for me will be a magnetically coupled "mother of all magnetic stirrers".


----------



## Rex (24/12/05)

Went to Bunning in Vermont (MELB) the other day... lotsa MAPP and LPG Bernzomatic cylinders on the shelf, but no sign of oxygen ones...


----------



## sinkas (5/8/08)

How long do these last?


----------



## Asher (5/8/08)

190 litres of cooled, oxygenated wort and counting on mine.


----------



## sinkas (5/8/08)

So Asher,
Is Bunnings still the best place to get them, and Morebeer for the regs?


----------



## Jez (5/8/08)

I couldn't find these oxygen cylinders at my local Bunnings in Bankstown NSW and the guy told me they weren't likely to ever get them. Maybe WA is different?

I tracked them down at Heatcraft instead - www.heatcraft.com.au

Cost me $43 and not the quoted $30-odd but at least I found them. teamed up with the morebeer reg they work great.

Jez


----------



## Asher (5/8/08)

Bunno's for the cylinders in WA.
Morebeer for the Reg, Filter & SS Stone combo.

I threw away the hose that came with it and swapped it with some PET hose I got with a BetterBottle prize. The new hose can be straightened and I use it like a wand in the fermenter. To sterilise i slip the hose and stone in a capped piece of DN25 HDPE pipe filled with Iodophor. Store in the drained dry pipe also.


----------



## sinkas (27/8/08)

SO when using this set up, is it just meant to be a light sort of foaming that occurs, or is it supposed to be like a huge blast of gas, as I used mine for the first time today, and it seeed quite gentle, and only made a fairly thick scum of foam on the surface;

Sound about right?

Also asher,I can see why you threw away the short-dick hose that the set up comes with, strange length.. 

Cheers


----------



## mika (27/8/08)

20 Second blast as long as you keep the airstone well under should just result in a bit of scum type froth on the surface and that's about it. Big froth and bubbles would mean the oxygen isn't being absorbed.


----------



## sinkas (27/8/08)

oops, the friggin info sheet, says 2mins, which is what I did,

I only really asked as the info sheet also says, and to paraphrase "if foam n shit is goin every where, stop and allow to settle; you know what I'm sayin brudda"

if I get acetaldehyde in this brew, im gonna have a good reason to


----------



## mika (27/8/08)

2 mins (and more) for one of the air pumps, not pure O2 source, whereas the little can is full of the good stuff.
I've heard of some people going for 15mins with an air pump :huh:


----------



## Thirsty Boy (28/8/08)

I use the air pump and basically it gets up to an hour - usually the whole time it takes me to clean the brewery. I would consider anything less than 15mins to be not enough.

The thing is - with pure 02, you have to worry about the time. you can over oxygenate with pure 02. But with air... you cant over oxygenate, its just not possible. So - I just keep going till the froth gets to the top of the fermentor.

I'm not sure you are right mika - I am pretty sure I have heard people who regularly use pure 02 speaking of a "minute or two" as their oxygenation time. I dont think that amount of time would be nearly adequate if you were talking pumped air.

from the B3 website

" . . . Fermentap's Oxygenation System pumps pure oxygen into your cooled wort using a disposable oxygen tank and stainless steel diffusion stone. Takes a mere 1-2 minutes of operation to achieve adequate oxygen levels. Comes with a disposable oxygen tank regulator, sterile inline filter, our .5 micron stainless steel oxygenation stone and tubing . . . . "

and that matches up to the stuff I have heard listening to the brewing network and other podcasts from the states where the O2 set-ups are more common

but - like I said, I use pumped and filtered air, so what the hell do I know

TB


----------



## ausdb (28/8/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> I use the air pump and basically it gets up to an hour - usually the whole time it takes me to clean the brewery. I would consider anything less than 15mins to be not enough.
> 
> The thing is - with pure 02, you have to worry about the time. you can over oxygenate with pure 02. But with air... you cant over oxygenate, its just not possible. So - I just keep going till the froth gets to the top of the fermentor.
> 
> I'm not sure you are right mika - I am pretty sure I have heard people who regularly use pure 02 speaking of a "minute or two" as their oxygenation time. I dont think that amount of time would be nearly adequate if you were talking pumped air.


On this note I remember Dr Chris White (whitelabs guy) suggesting that a long areation with an air pump and airstone could actually be better in a homebrew system as it could be left running for even about 6 hours. Its added benefit was providing nucleation sites and through mixing of the yeast with the wort.

On the overoxygenation subject both White and Dave Lodgson raised this as an issue and I have trimmed my oxygenation usage down to only about a minute now. I originally used an inline system with pure O2 and would oxygenate for the whole time wort was transferring from my CFC and had an issue with oxidation which I put down to overoxygenating my wort.


----------



## mika (28/8/08)

Well there ya go, thought it took a while with the airpump.
Research had indicated that 20-30secs with pure O2 was enough, but then another brewer was doing the research as I'm a lazy barstool rider.

Screwy was playing with this a little while back and actually had an DO meter to verify his results, I'll search for it later and see if I can find out what he said.


----------



## katzke (28/8/08)

Just read up on the Wyeast site and they say under a minute for O2 and air is just as good as other methods. Least that is what I remember.


----------



## randyrob (28/8/08)

hmm... timely thread, my Cylinder has just ran out and i need to source one today, the local bunnings didnt have any red cans, only the blue and yellow
gave heatcraft a call in belmont and the guy quoted me $60+GST....hmmm any one in perth know where i can source on today?

Cheers Rob.


----------



## sinkas (28/8/08)

Yeh I think they are running out, and the 3 bunning's I have been to recently, all have them wiht a slash through the price, indicating its being deleted, I got the last one at my local, that was luckily hidden behind hungry jacks rubbish on the shelf...


----------



## brendanos (27/5/09)

Has anyone been able to find these lately? Bunnings haven't the faintest what I'm on about.


----------



## fraser_john (27/5/09)

brendanos said:


> Bunnings haven't the faintest what I'm on about.



Ha ha ha, I call Bunnings the We Don't Have It store. Every time I go there all they have is an empty slot, an empty box or an empty pallet!

I asked at my local Plumbtec store and they said that they knew of them, but had never stocked them.


----------



## randyrob (27/5/09)

Hey Brendan 

Check with EX El Presidente 

his company is selling then mow.

Rob.


----------



## brendanos (27/5/09)

cheers Rob!

I get the feeling that 1/3 of bunnings staff are helpful, and the other 2/3 would rather tell you they don't have it/have never heard of it than actually try and help.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (27/5/09)

randyrob said:


> Hey Brendan
> 
> Check with EX El Presidente
> 
> ...


Any prices? I have plenty of complete reg and aeration stones units to suit, just waiting on a good cheap supply of cylinders.
GB


----------



## komodo (17/11/09)

Flicking through the blackwoods 2010 catalogue part number 07096062 is a 454g bernzomatic oxgen cylinders FYI.


----------



## schooey (17/11/09)

I tried Blackwoods here in Newy, and they couldn't get them. I also tried Heatcraft and the guy told me they aren't stocking them any more because they only last for around 20 odd seconds in a plumbing application and were pretty dear for what they were, hence they didn't sell very well... He also added that they weren't medical grade, hence no guarentee on the cleanliness so you'd want to run it through a filter I'd expect if you did manage to find some.

Not hard facts, but it came from the horses mouth so to speak...

I ended up going with a BOC medical grade bottle. Results have been very good


----------



## komodo (17/11/09)

Fair enough. I'm supprised blackwoods couldnt get one in for you being that they are a catalogue item. I wonder if they couldnt - or if the salesperson CBFd. 
I was figuring I would give one a go I would assume that a 454g bottle would last a while in our application? I dont have or need oxy acet at home (I work for a structural steel fabricator so if i need something cut I get it done there for nothing and I dont need to worry about having gear at home) so not really interested in a full size bottle.
Maybe I'll just continue with a small pump and airstone like im currently using.


----------



## schooey (17/11/09)

Komodo said:


> I wonder if they couldnt - or if the salesperson CBFd.



It probably wouldn't surprise me if that was the case, Komodo, but I just got sick of getting the run around and found a way to get my BOC bottle for around $60 a year. It only costs $45 to fill it, and I reckon it will last me for yonks, it's a 'D' size... That and it's medical grade, not industrial


----------



## Jez (18/11/09)

Those bernzomatic Oxy cylinders don't last long. I was only getting about seven or eight 30 second bursts before they were empty.

Makes it pretty expensive.


----------



## newguy (18/11/09)

schooey said:


> He also added that they weren't medical grade, hence no guarentee on the cleanliness so you'd want to run it through a filter I'd expect if you did manage to find some.



Oxygen honestly can't have any impurities such as oil, dust, etc as they'd spontaneously combust in a pure O2 environment. If it's full of oxygen, it's about as pure as you can get.



Jez said:


> Those bernzomatic Oxy cylinders don't last long. I was only getting about seven or eight 30 second bursts before they were empty.



I do double batches and I give each fermenter anywhere from 15-30 seconds depending on whether it's a pitch from a starter or a repitch onto the yeast cake. I also give the stone a shot of oxygen while it's soaking in my sanitiser and again when I'm rinsing the wort off. My cylinders typically last approx 13 batches. This is for the "little" red benzomatic 40g oxygen cylinders. Were you letting the gas out full pressure or did you not turn down the regulator very much? 4 minutes worth sounds like roughly 1/3 of what I get.


----------



## Jez (18/11/09)

newguy said:


> I do double batches and I give each fermenter anywhere from 15-30 seconds depending on whether it's a pitch from a starter or a repitch onto the yeast cake. I also give the stone a shot of oxygen while it's soaking in my sanitiser and again when I'm rinsing the wort off. My cylinders typically last approx 13 batches. This is for the "little" red benzomatic 40g oxygen cylinders. Were you letting the gas out full pressure or did you not turn down the regulator very much? 4 minutes worth sounds like roughly 1/3 of what I get.



I do 1.5 batch sizes and was letting the gas out at full pressure. Based on your experience it sounds like I was wasting a fair bit. I burned thru 2 cylinders very quickly.


----------



## komodo (18/11/09)

Maybe I'll just stick with my air pump and just let it run for an hour or so like I have been doing.


----------



## AndrewQLD (18/11/09)

Just curious how you guys can run an air pump and stone for an hour, if I run mine for more than 5 minutes the foam it creates overflows the fermenter, even when I try to knock back the foam by stirring with a spoon I'm fighting a losing battle.
Ant tips?

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## komodo (18/11/09)

I have a 2 micron stone on mine - doesnt seem to foam up too much at all even after an hour? it foams a little but its not like a bubble bath or anything

Maybe your stone is too fine for the low pressure of the air pump? or maybe your airpump produces too much pressure? (NFI pulling ideas outta my date here)


----------



## gap (18/11/09)

I use the 2 micron stainless steel air stone and the pump as supplied by Craftbrewer.

I can run mine for an hour before the foam comes close to overflowing.

If I want to aerate an English Bitter I put the pump on a timer giving 15 minute bursts evry 2 hours for 24 hours.

When I was using a normal aquarium airstone it would overflow a lot quicker.


----------



## DEALE (26/8/10)

I got Bunnings Special orders department to look the bernzomatic oxygen cylinders up and order them in. Cost $29 each. the importer in Oz is Irwin Tools, they need to know that when you ask for the product.

You can also get a Map Gas & oxygen welding kit that has the reg in it, rather than ordering from morebeer. i got mine from northern brewer, when in the US.


----------



## DUANNE (26/8/10)

you just do that at the local bunnings do you? the place ive been buying from is fifty a cylinder and have runout now,and dont know if theyre gonna get more in so this could be handy for me. thanks for the heads up mate.


----------



## samhighley (26/8/10)

DEALE said:


> I got Bunnings Special orders department to look the bernzomatic oxygen cylinders up and order them in.



My local Bunnings (Tuggeranong) weren't interested in ordering them in for me.


----------



## brycehobson (27/8/10)

Out of WA... but, option non the less. Bernzamatic OX9 Oxy-Cylinder Disposable


----------



## vajoiner (27/8/10)

Gents,

I work for a well known refrigeration wholesaler and we stock them. Im assuming similar companies would stock them also so try Actrol or Heatcraft, possibly some plumbing wholesalers may stock them also Tradelink, Reece etc.

We are much more expensive then $29 but we do have plenty of stock Nationally (141 to be exact)


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (27/8/10)

bryceyboy said:


> Out of WA... but, option non the less. Bernzamatic OX9 Oxy-Cylinder Disposable


The link above is for Altools WA, I rang and they dont have any stock but they will order from Melbourne so if you are Eastern states it would be cheaper to find some over there.
GB


----------



## davo4772 (14/9/11)

Bump.


Anyone find one of these in Melbourne??


----------



## stux (27/9/11)

Anyone found a supplier in Sydney?


----------



## komodo (27/9/11)

Blackwoods can get them


----------



## KillerRx4 (28/9/11)

If Irwin tools are the distributor, just about any hand tool shop should be able to order them in.

I used to work for L&H & we had heaps of gear coming in through Irwin.


----------



## Jez (28/9/11)

Heatcraft used to stock them too. I got one from the store at Stacey St Bankstown but wasn't cheap - $45 or so


----------



## [email protected] (28/9/11)

I have 1 full one and a bit if anyone wants to collect them from the central coast. I get my oxygen now from BOC.
PM me if you want them.


----------



## jpScarfac3 (28/9/11)

I have a quick look in Bunnings every now and then with no luck. 

The past two brews I've used olive oil in lieu of O2. No problems yet!


----------



## jpr (28/9/11)

put one on order today at bunnings $37


----------



## Harry Volting (28/9/11)

the cylinders are reasonably easy to source. It's the connections that I found to be the challenge.
Any thoughts?


----------



## jpr (28/9/11)

Harry Volting said:


> the cylinders are reasonably easy to source. It's the connections that I found to be the challenge.
> Any thoughts?




I got mine from morebeer in the u.s. I could not find anything here but the welding kit with the reg in it but thats over $100 any way. Ordered Thursday last week got it yesterday not bad


----------



## DU99 (2/10/11)

was in the New master's store and noticed they had them for $29..


----------



## davo4772 (2/10/11)

DU99 said:


> was in the New master's store and noticed they had them for $29..



I work at Sunshine so right under my nose the whole time, cheers.


----------



## DU99 (2/10/11)

There in the tool section..where they stock the welding/soldering gear


----------



## ashley_leask (2/10/11)

jpr said:


> I got mine from morebeer in the u.s. I could not find anything here but the welding kit with the reg in it but that’s over $100 any way. Ordered Thursday last week got it yesterday not bad



Just ordered the cylinder from Bunnings and the reg kit from morebeer. Went through the same search and couldn't find another source for the regulator besides the $150 Bernzomatic welding kit.


----------



## davo4772 (3/10/11)

Another Ash said:


> Just ordered the cylinder from Bunnings and the reg kit from morebeer. Went through the same search and couldn't find another source for the regulator besides the $150 Bernzomatic welding kit.



Is this reg kit you mean? 

Cheers


----------



## jpr (3/10/11)

thats it


----------



## ashley_leask (3/10/11)

david72 said:


> Is this reg kit you mean?
> 
> Cheers



That's the one.


----------



## Big E (27/10/11)

Found the bottles at the new Masters store in Morayfield the other day for those on the northside of Brissy. $29 They are with all the welding gear and other Bernzomatic bottles. Think i might try and use the little flame torch that attaches to the top as a reg/flow control.


----------



## Big E (28/10/11)

Has anyone used the More beer reg kit ? if so what is it ? I can seen from the picture that it comes with airstone, filter etc but what is the actual controller? Is it simply a flow control valve or is it a regulator with a pressure gauge ? 

Cheers 

Big E


----------



## razz (28/10/11)

The regulator doesn't do anything in terms of being able to "measure" the flow of O2 from the cylinder Big E. My first cylinder lasted 3 x 40lt batches as I let the reg run at full for 60 secs for each batch. With my second cylinder I plonk it on the kitchen scales and allow 10g per batch, the bottle will last approx 6 x 40lt batches. I did find a thread where someone had done the maths on grams into liters of beer and came up with parts per million. 
Ps. It doesn't have a pressure gauge, it just controls flow.


----------



## davo4772 (28/10/11)

Big E said:


> Has anyone used the More beer reg kit ? if so what is it ? I can seen from the picture that it comes with airstone, filter etc but what is the actual controller? Is it simply a flow control valve or is it a regulator with a pressure gauge ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Big E



It is no longer available. The manufacturer has stopped making them. 

Here is the email I recieved from fermentap.
David,

Thanks for the inquiry. The manufacturer of the regulator has stopped making these units, so demand is high and supply is low. We at this moment are trying to find a new manufacturer to produce these. Unfortunately we wont be able to supply them until we find a new source. Please let us know if you have any questions or concerns and I'll be sure to help out. Cheers!




I was passing through Masters the other day and bought a bernzomatic cylinder for $29, with the plan to buy a regulator from morebeer. No idea how I will use it now. 


Suggestions are welcome


----------



## Big E (30/10/11)

Thanks for the info Razz, im looking into making one up using the small torch that attach to the top of the berzomatic bottles. Not sure if it will work the threads might be different for the different bottles. Will post back when i get down there to have a look.


----------



## katzke (30/10/11)

I would have to go out and look at my cheepo torch that uses the same bottle, that is if it is the same here in the USA as in OZ. I seem to remember the O2 bottle has a reverse thread from the gas bottle.


----------



## browndog (30/10/11)

All you guys buying these bernzomatic oxygen cylinders, just remember to keep oil and grease well away from the cylinder or an explosion could ocurr.

-Browndog

by that I mean, off the threads and fittings.


----------



## Brettco (30/10/11)

Big E said:


> Found the bottles at the new Masters store in Morayfield the other day for those on the northside of Brissy. $29 They are with all the welding gear and other Bernzomatic bottles. Think i might try and use the little flame torch that attaches to the top as a reg/flow control.



Thanks for the great tip off. Dropped in there today and picked up a good supply for the future.

The regulators are back in stock at More Beer - I ordered the kit last month and got it, then I just got an email a couple of days ago advising that the regulator itself without the rest of the kit is back in stock.

http://morebeer.com/view_product/16606//Ox...le_Tanks_w_Barb


----------



## davo4772 (1/11/11)

Cheers, just ordered a regulator. Plus some other goodies. Have to make the most of the postage


----------



## Big E (11/11/11)

Finally got down there to see if the brass flame torch would fit on the oxy bottle, unfortunatley as suspected they are a different threads , which is a shame because they are almost indentical same size, same valve but the oxygen bottles are left hand thread and all the other bottles are right hand thread. Looks like the MoreBeer reg kit will have to be the way to go.


----------



## Cervantes (2/3/14)

bryceyboy said:


> Out of WA... but, option non the less. Bernzamatic OX9 Oxy-Cylinder Disposable


Also out of WA http://connorbreware.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=77&product_id=122


----------



## dicko (3/3/14)

Another option;

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Oxygen-Regulator-Disposable-Tanks-Home-Brew-/271387433827?pt=AU_Barware&hash=item3f2ff39b63


----------

